# All I did was tell/to tell/ I told....



## zaffy

Hej. Native powiedział mi, że wszystkie trzy formy są ok. Jednak chciałbym wiedzieć co na to grammar rules. Macie taką wiedzę? Rzeczywiście wszystkie trzy formy są poprawne? 


-All I did *was tell* him that...
-All I did *was to tell* him that....
-All I did *was I told* him that....


----------



## kloie

The first one sounds correct to my ears, but wait for more opinions.


----------



## jasio

A to nie jest temat na English Only?


----------



## Henares

Też myślę, że to wątek dla English only. Tutaj masz podobny wątek All I did was (to) wash


----------



## zaffy

jasio said:


> A to nie jest temat na English Only?



Przeglądałem wątki w EO i oni nie są zgodni. Niektórzy mówią, że można dodać 'to', a inni, że nie. Więc chciałbym wiedzieć co mówi gramatyka. A do tego dochodzi jeszcze wersja z normalnym zdaniem w formie przeszłej. Pokazałem, te trzy zdania w EO i Brytyjczyk powiedział, że wszystkie ok. A innym forum native mi powiedział  "The last one doesn't work so well as the others." Więc native speakerzy nie za bardzo tu pomogą.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Przeglądałem wątki w EO i oni nie są zgodni. Niektórzy mówią, że można dodać 'to', a inni, że nie. Więc chciałbym wiedzieć co mówi gramatyka. A do tego dochodzi jeszcze wersja z normalnym zdaniem w formie przeszłej. Pokazałem, te trzy zdania w EO i Brytyjczyk powiedział, że wszystkie ok. A innym forum native mi powiedział  "The last one doesn't work so well as the others." Więc native speakerzy nie za bardzo tu pomogą.


Tym bardziej nie pomogą Polacy. Język angielski już co najmniej od 40 lat nie uznaje gramatyki proskryptywnej, i studiowanie starych podręczników dla cudzoziemców nic tu nie wniesie.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> Tym bardziej nie pomogą Polacy. Język angielski już co najmniej od 40 lat nie uznaje gramatyki proskryptywnej, i studiowanie starych podręczników dla cudzoziemców nic tu nie wniesie.



Tak, ale na maturze, testach FCE itd odpowiedź będzie jedna


----------



## zaffy

kloie said:


> The first one sounds correct to my ears, but wait for more opinions.


You're a native speaker, right?


----------



## jasio

zaffy said:


> You're a native speaker, right?


Przynajmniej tak jest napisane poniżej jego ikonki na lewo od wpisu. 

Pytanie, czy pojedyncza odpowiedź native'a na polskim forum jest bardziej wiarygodna od rozbieżnych wypowiedzi na forum angielskim. Jest nawet powiedzenie dokładnie na tę okoliczność: Człowiek, który ma jeden zegarek, wie która jest godzina. Człowiek, który ma kilka - nigdy nie jest pewien.

Nawiasem mówiąc - sprawdziłeś, oczywiście, że osoby odpowiadające Ci na English Only naprawdę są native'ami (a przynajmniej się tak deklarują)? Bo jeżeli opierasz się na odpowiedziach Hindusa z Bangalore i Chińczyka z Hongkongu to wiesz...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że rodowci Anglicy dopuszczali o wiele więcej wariantów jako poprawne, niż cudzoziemcy wyuczeni w szkole.


----------



## Ben Jamin

zaffy said:


> Tak, ale na maturze, testach FCE itd odpowiedź będzie jedna


Testy to zmora szkolnictwa. Upraszczają i zubażają wiedzę, a często nawet jako poprawny wariant ustanawiają odpowiedź, która jest kontrowersyjna, a nawet zwyczajnie błędna.


----------

